# How does it work



## Frankie 737 (Mar 28, 2010)

Could someone please enlighten me on how the service and billing works in the Lizarran tapas cafes? I see people taking tapas but how is it charged etc?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Frankie 737 said:


> Could someone please enlighten me on how the service and billing works in the Lizarran tapas cafes? I see people taking tapas but how is it charged etc?


I think you might be best asking next time you're there 

or look at this......................... Discover Lizarran: The Lizarran Experience | Lizarran


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

I am told that sword swallower's eat free there ?


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

I assume it is the same as the pinchos restaurants we have experienced.

You take whatever tapas you want. At the end of you meal they count up your sticks or skewers and charge you accordingly.

Some have the same price for everything. Others have different sized skewers the larger ones being more expensive.

Great fun


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

You can order hot food from the menu and also take cold pinchos from the counter. Each one is skewered and all they do is count the sticks plus any hot orders. Really easy and they rely on your honesty. Darn, where did that stick just go???


----------

